# Harbor Freight 22 ton 9hp splitter



## nvrs (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone have this one? Greyhound ITEM # 66663

9 HP, 24 Ton Log Splitter







It's on sale right now for $749 and with the 20% off coupon that makes it 599.80 plus the freight which puts it right back at 749 with tax out the door for me.

I could not pull any specs other than it has a 9hp greyhound engine with an 11gpm pump. there is no reference to what cylinder size, etc... just wondering if it was comparable to the rental I had this year which had a 4hp gx motor on it. Seems like a lot of hp for an 11 gpm pump.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, something doesnt seem right pairing a 9 hp motor with an 11gpm pump. Kinda like putting a sbc v8 in a vw beetle...it can be done but why?


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 15, 2011)

Not a bad price I downloaded the manual it looks like it is a 5" cyl. It also says in a few places it will split 25"long but only 8" diameter???? I don't split that small (owb). The reviews the only one says he split 20" dia. no problem. I would like to see one in person before I pulled the trigger. 9hp should spin a 16gpm w/o problems. They(chinese) may be looking out for our well being because a 16 gpm pump would be faster


----------



## camr (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a firm believer in the old adage "you get what you pay for". 

Oh, and this one, too: "Caveat Emptor".


----------



## tooold (Dec 15, 2011)

My 25 ton Speeco has a 10.5hp briggs with a 16gpm pump and a hydraulic oil cap of 31 quarts. I don't see where they could be holding much oil in the grayhound. It seems like a bad pinch point where the wedge retracts into the stripper.


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2011)

I have had the 30T ( 5" cylinder)version for a number of years. I am not complaining as I beat it up pretty good running some 10-20 cord a year There are a couple of weak points in it. the wedge guides are a 3 piece design which constantly get knocked out of alignment. The Hydro system has a lot of restrictions in it , the fittings at the cylinder and valve are all right angle items and are only about 3/8 id. Creates a lot of friction in the fluid so the unit gets too hot. The tank is about 4 gallons which is small for the 11 gallon pump also the return line and the fill/breather ports are on the same plane causes air to be entrained in the fluid ( more heat build up, also reduces tonnage and leads to premature pump failure). The cylinder end cap on the wedge end sometimes becomes loose, have to keep an eye on that and re-tighten when needed.
Ok so after all that, after 10 years on mine I am still using the same cylinder, pump, love joy, Motor ( mine is a briggs). I bent the foot plate, and the beam and the twisted up the flanges of the beam ( not all at the same time) I made my own beam and wedge assembly last year. Removed all the orginal couplings and replaced them with High flow 45 deg. units and replaced the steel line to cylinder with a hose. My valve was causing grief about this point also, I replaced with a prince unit rather messing with it ( unknown origin) I added a small aux tank above the main to correct the air entrainment. It now runs at the proper temp all day and has split some 30 cord this year. Good reports on that greyhound motor ( honda knock-off). At 750 about the same price as other 20-22T units on sale generally available locally and that gives you some where to go for Warranty issues, not going to get much help in that area with HF.


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2011)

Addressing the issue of 8" max diameter, I was splitting 20" green Elm when I bent the foot plate. The forces caused by the round at the top of the foot plate were more than it could withstand. That plate is 2" thick. the welds held but at the same time I sprung the beam, the first time. Not a particular fault of the unit as any thing built in this style will be subject to the same deformation forces ( I have repaired a few for others)


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 15, 2011)

Found a few posts on Greyhound engines and log splitters.

Greyhound engines - Homesteading Today

Are Greyhound small gas engines a good engine? I see they are s... at IMshopping

Harbor Freight Log Splitter Review - TractorByNet.com

********** | Wood Stoves, Fireplace, Pellet Stoves, Gas Stoves and More - Forums!

Don <><


----------



## nvrs (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like im putting the old ryobi lectro splitter on craigslist... ordered it... now on to figure out what the weaknesses are before they get out of hand...


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 15, 2011)

nvrs said:


> Looks like im putting the old ryobi lectro splitter on craigslist... ordered it... now on to figure out what the weaknesses are before they get out of hand...



I've been using a little Ryobi Electric splitter for 7 years to split 10 cords a year. I got a little "system" set up. Built a table for the splitter and another table to hold the rounds. I can do about a face cord an hour working alone.

I sure hope you'll post a full and complete review of your new splitter here for your wood buddies to drool over. You might wanna consider the extended warranty HF offers, just in case.

I belong to HF's "Inside Track Club". I haven't bought much, but what I have bought works and hasn't given me any problems. Not that they don't have some junk. Here's any interesting thread: HF tools that don't suck - WeldingWeb™ - Welding forum for pros and enthusiasts

Don <><


----------



## tooold (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it really made in china.......


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 15, 2011)

nvrs said:


> Anyone have this one? Greyhound ITEM # 66663
> 
> 9 HP, 24 Ton Log Splitter
> 
> ...


Price is hard to believe, so you have some spare change for repairs and enhancements. 

It does swing vertically, right? If so, that's a huge plus. If you run it horizontally, note that a big log will split in half and fall on the hoses. So, consider a simple shield to protect them and the engine.

The 11 gpm pump can be replaced for a few coins if it runs slowly. The engine is oversized, but that's OK. Run it at about half speed. I assume it's a 2-stage pump. If so, then overall, this machine is a steal at $750. Enjoy yourself. You have power galore. I might pick one up myself. HF amazes me sometimes.


----------



## tooold (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have to disconnect the splitter from your vehicle to flip the beam up? Also, it seems you need a hitch that is high off the ground.


----------



## Streblerm (Dec 16, 2011)

I read the entire thread on the hearth website and it looks as though a common weakness on the older models is the nut on the end of the piston in the cylinder coming loose causing the cylinder to leak and potentially causing unintended extension of the ram. Total disassembly of the cylinder is necessary to inspect this nut. Other than that complaints seemed confined to minor fluid leaks. It looks as though HF customer service is on the ball and willing to send parts to fix the machine if necessary.

I looked at these splitters pretty hard before I bought my Huskee. If this price was available then, I probably would have a HF one. Good luck with your purchase and I hope to hear back from you as far as how you like it.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 16, 2011)

FYI

As of 12/16/11, I couldn't find the Greyhound 24 ton splitter at the HF website. Got a "404 Not Found" error. It was there a few days ago. They only show the 30 ton model now. This could mean something (like problems with the 24 ton model), or it could mean nothing (just out of stock).

Don <><


----------



## bluestem (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm guessing at that price they flew out of the warehouse pretty damn quick!!


----------



## tooold (Dec 16, 2011)

Earlier when I looked, it was still there but said it was on backorder, now it is gone.


----------



## nvrs (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep, logged into my account and looked... Says back ordered on the status page... 

View attachment 211859


And on top of that I got an email from the "President of Harbor Freight Tools" Eric Smidt thanking my for my recent order. I think I will be calling customer service to see when the expected availability of this item will be...


----------



## nvrs (Dec 19, 2011)

Spoke with HF customer service today... They say the order is still valid and they are waiting for the item to be received at the warehouse. They estimated the time of that happening is 10-15 business days, so I will be calling back around the second week of Jan to see where they are with it. Seems that they also knocked off another hundred bucks from the total bill(might just be a accounting mix-up).


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 19, 2011)

*Demand Underestimation?*

I have a feeling HF never realized how many of these log splitters they would sell at this price. Judging from the size of this company and it's longevity, they will honor all orders today and in the near future. This company tests the waters for winners, and they do not walk away from them.

I would buy one today if I could store it somewhere and use it this spring. However, that's also because I also know that the 9 Hp engine will also pull a 16 GPM pump, and I could easily upgrade it. In short, this is a typical everyday mechanics dream come true.


----------



## nvrs (Dec 20, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have a feeling HF never realized how many of these log splitters they would sell at this price. Judging from the size of this company and it's longevity, they will honor all orders today and in the near future. This company tests the waters for winners, and they do not walk away from them.
> 
> I would buy one today if I could store it somewhere and use it this spring. However, that's also because I also know that the 9 Hp engine will also pull a 16 GPM pump, and I could easily upgrade it. In short, this is a typical everyday mechanics dream come true.



hope they do make good on it... for the price... I couldn't build it. I had already bought 2 of the blue greyhound engines when they had them on clearance to build my own.


----------



## Cessna (Dec 22, 2011)

*24 Ton HF log splitter*

I think that I got the last 24 ton HF splitter, I see it has been removed from the website, by the way it has a 4.5" cylinder. I hope to get it running this weedend.


nvrs said:


> Anyone have this one? Greyhound ITEM # 66663
> 
> 9 HP, 24 Ton Log Splitter
> 
> ...


----------



## nvrs (Jan 4, 2012)

got the email that hf shipped the splitter... cant wait to get it... i'll post pics when it gets here.


----------



## nvrs (Jan 4, 2012)

its also back on the website on sale for $749 again... 

9 HP, 24 Ton Log Splitter


----------



## Chud (Jan 4, 2012)

Dang thats unbelievably cheap. I hope one of yall will post a review.


----------



## radroy92 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Specs.*

It's got a 4.6 inch I.D. cyl so 4.6 x 3.14 = 14.44 in^2 14.44 x 2500 psi = 36,110 pounds 36,110 / 2000 (one ton) = 18.05 tons. Even if you go up to 3000 psi it's 21.66 tons not the advertised 24 tons. I don't know if I'd go 3000 psi with a Chinese made cyl. Most valves are set at 2500 psi. It's gonna be sort of slow with the 11GPM pump but at that price you could get a 16 GPM pump that the 9 horse engine will easily drive. I've got a Briggs 8 horse on mine with the 16 gal pump and it is puuurrfect.

See manual here....... http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/66000-66999/66663.pdf

See what they want for the free replacement warranty. At that price the warranty might be worth it!

Good luck,

Roy


----------



## blades (Jan 4, 2012)

Couple things that should be done on the hf splitter.

If you can or have someone relocate the return line 2 or 3 inches lower than it is mounted. ( that is if it is still installed at the same height as the fill/breather port.) or as an option I added a small aux tank mounted above and fed into the fill port. prevents air entrainment in oil. 
Replace the steel high pressure line with a hose and replace all 90 deg 1/2" fittings with 45 deg. hy-flow ones ( these 2 items are related to excessive heat build up)

I agree with a cage or deflector over the pump and that side of the engine.

The guides for the push plate - weld the spacers to the push plate, then bolt the lower plates on. Leave a little side clearance there though.( otherwise they are forever getting knocked out of alignment allowing the push plate to wonder all over, which will eventually cause a problem with the cylinder mount) 

It is not necessary to unhitch to use unit in either mode. It is a pita to put the support leg down and slide the keeper pin in. Unless you are a nice big burly sort it almost takes 2 or a jack to do this. ( I replaced it with a crank down trailer type mounted off the side of the beam.)
When I got mine , some 10 years ago, it came in on a real slow boat from guess where.
Pump , cylinder, lovejoy coupler,Brigs motor are still OEM splitting about 10 cords a year.
best wishes, enjoy Chris


----------



## radroy92 (Jan 4, 2012)

radroy92 said:


> It's got a 4.6 inch I.D. cyl so 4.6 x 3.14 = 14.44 in^2 14.44 x 2500 psi = 36,110 pounds 36,110 / 2000 (one ton) = 18.05 tons. Even if you go up to 3000 psi it's 21.66 tons not the advertised 24 tons. I don't know if I'd go 3000 psi with a Chinese made cyl. Most valves are set at 2500 psi. It's gonna be sort of slow with the 11GPM pump but at that price you could get a 16 GPM pump that the 9 horse engine will easily drive. I've got a Briggs 8 horse on mine with the 16 gal pump and it is puuurrfect.
> 
> See manual here....... http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/66000-66999/66663.pdf
> 
> ...



Oooops sorry the cyl on the 30 ton model is the 4.6 inch i.d. The math above applies to the 30 ton model. So the actual tonnage for the for the 24 ton model wil be less unfortunately. @ 2500 psi for the 4.1 inch cyl. you get 16 tons @ 3000 psi you get 19.3 tons. Same as my splitter and it's pretty unstoppable!

Roy


----------



## dennish (Jan 4, 2012)

Can this split a 30" round, say 20" long of Doug. Fir. If not 30", how big can it split. Anybody know the max diameter of wood this can handle? Sometimes I get some big wood. thanks


----------



## blades (Jan 4, 2012)

It will split it, just do not put some big twisted or knotted up round on the beam larger than the foot plate height or you will risk bending the beam and foot plate. ( got the T shirt)


----------



## dustytools (Jan 4, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Price is hard to believe, so you have some spare change for repairs and enhancements.
> 
> It does swing vertically, right? If so, that's a huge plus. If you run it horizontally, note that a big log will split in half and fall on the hoses. So, consider a simple shield to protect them and the engine.
> 
> The 11 gpm pump can be replaced for a few coins if it runs slowly. The engine is oversized, but that's OK. Run it at about half speed. I assume it's a 2-stage pump. If so, then overall, this machine is a steal at $750. Enjoy yourself. You have power galore. I might pick one up myself. HF amazes me sometimes.



I dont understand why the engine would be oversized. If you run it at half speed it wouldnt turn 3600 rpms. Just curious.


----------



## blades (Jan 5, 2012)

Running at 1/2 speed will not greatly affect the speed of the ram, saves on fuel consumption. 98% of the time that is more than enough. I almost never run mine wide open, usually at 1/2-3/4 throttle. Might take a few seconds longer to split some nasty piece.


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 5, 2012)

There was a thread a while back where someone reviewed one of these. Can't seem to find it now but it was an older post. If I remember right the guy was initially pleased but after getting into some big crotchy oak the footplate first bent, later broke off. After welding it back on and strengthening the foot the beam bent. Then he started a new thread of rebuilding it using a new beam but all the pump motor and cylinder from it.


----------



## nvrs (Jan 6, 2012)

Its in at the freight depot. Looks like HF didn't authorize liftgate service, not a problem though since I have access to a driver with a 14' stake with liftgate. 

on another note... Looks like it does not have the subaru 9.0hp engine but a Loncin 9.0hp engine... is this a chi-copy of the Subaru? I was looking forward to the subie since I could get the generator muffler setup to quiet it down. Guess for the price I can't complain... Ill figure out some way to quiet it down.

This is the motor it think it has... I'll know more and post when I get home from work.

View attachment 215528



EDit;

After a quick google search looks like it is a copy of a Honda GX270...

View attachment 215529


----------



## tooold (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a interesting thread on the HF splitters.

Harbor Freight Log Splitter Review - TractorByNet.com


----------



## nvrs (Jan 6, 2012)

Found this in my driveway when I got home... 

View attachment 215580



Looks like it does have a loncin engine... will know more when I get into it this weekend...


----------



## 372me (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like a nice mystery crate their! Let us know how the build goes and how it does. Pics would be good too. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one. 

$700 to me is a good bit more inviting then at least $1100 for a Huskee 22 ton after it's said and done. I'd rather buy American but green backs are tight these days.

Finally got my garage cleaned up this evening. Gonna try to put a seal in my 7 ton Powerhouse electric soon. It's been good for what it is but I've been squirmin for a gas retracter for a while now.


----------



## nvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I know its been a few months, but I have been so busy and the now fiancee is off at her sisters in LA for the weekend, I had time to put my splitter together. It has been clouding my driveway for months...

View attachment 236117


View attachment 236118


View attachment 236119


View attachment 236120


One question tho, what kind of hydraulic fluid to use? I have been seeing people using ATF, but I am in kalifornia... it doesn't really get that cold here. I am gonna head down to MAO mart tomorrow to get some other stuff and thought I would get oil and fluid for it while I was there.


----------



## blades (Apr 29, 2012)

AW32 hydraulic oil will be fine. You will need a 5 gallon pail, might not use all of it, but it is slightly cheaper than buying five separate gallons.


----------



## radroy92 (Apr 29, 2012)

*New HBR-FRT splitter*



nvrs said:


> I know its been a few months, but I have been so busy and the now fiancee is off at her sisters in LA for the weekend, I had time to put my splitter together. It has been clouding my driveway for months...
> 
> View attachment 236117
> 
> ...




Welcome to splitter ownership! Best of luck.

Roy


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 29, 2012)

dustytools said:


> I dont understand why the engine would be oversized. If you run it at half speed it wouldnt turn 3600 rpms. Just curious.


Sorry, I missed this awhile back and failed to respond. The 11 GPM pump is a bit underdesigned. A 13 GPM pump is better matched against a 6.5 HP engine, which could likely also drive a 16 GPM pump. Cylinder size is also a factor. All three have to be co-ordinated.







Note that if you have too much HP with the engine and a small cylinder, your cycle time will be too fast, and you have to slow the RPM down. On the other hand, a large cylinder slows the cycle time to a crawl, even with a 16 GPM pump.

When you eventually build or buy your splitter, study the numbers shown above. Regardless, make sure you are using a 2-stage pump that will drop down for more pressure when the going gets tough. In my neck of the woods, the going seems to get tough rather often.


----------



## blades (Apr 30, 2012)

It was myself on rebuilding the hf unit. Becareful on how you load crotches they take a lot of pressure to crack open if loaded with the crotch to the wedge. In this design all the stress forces are captivated and transmitted into the beam, foot plate and the rear mount of the cylinder. AS HF is still using the 3 piece guides for the wedge, the center spacer easily get forced wider allowing a lot of slop in the travel. This can and will torque the beam and/or flanges. I would recommend welding the spacers to the wedge plate and use soft bolts in this area. If you are splitting very large rounds the stress to the top edge of the foot plate will either or both cause bending of the foot plate or beam. Straight grain with little or no knots should be ok just do not expect it to slice through a over-sized crotch it is not designed for that. When assembling unit check to make sure the return filter assembly is installed with flow in the correct direction , mine was installed backwards, very exciting to have the filter blown off and hydro sprayed all over. I also would recommend having the cylinder mount assembly (at the rear) rewelded. The weld penetration was worse than a first year welding student can achieve with minimal instruction. AS others have noted keep an eye on the packing nut on the cylinder some have had these come loose and then blown out stripping the threads. There is a lot of restriction in the plumbing and due to the location of the return line to the tank, which is faily high ( causes air entrainment in the oil), causes a lot of heat build up in the oil.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 30, 2012)

blades said:


> It was myself on rebuilding the hf unit. Becareful on how you load crotches they take a lot of pressure to crack open if loaded with the crotch to the wedge. In this design all the stress forces are captivated and transmitted into the beam, foot plate and the rear mount of the cylinder. AS HF is still using the 3 piece guides for the wedge, the center spacer easily get forced wider allowing a lot of slop in the travel. This can and will torque the beam and/or flanges. I would recommend welding the spacers to the wedge plate and use soft bolts in this area. If you are splitting very large rounds the stress to the top edge of the foot plate will either or both cause bending of the foot plate or beam. Straight grain with little or no knots should be ok just do not expect it to slice through a over-sized crotch it is not designed for that. When assembling unit check to make sure the return filter assembly is installed with flow in the correct direction, mine was installed backwards, very exciting to have the filter blown off and hydro sprayed all over. I also would recommend having the cylinder mount assembly (at the rear) rewelded. The weld penetration was worse than a first year welding student can achieve with minimal instruction. AS others have noted keep an eye on the packing nut on the cylinder some have had these come loose and then blown out stripping the threads. There is a lot of restriction in the plumbing and due to the location of the return line to the tank, which is faily high ( causes air entrainment in the oil), causes a lot of heat build up in the oil.


Harbor Freight often relies on a lot of good engineers educated and trained in the USA. That's how they keep costs down. :msp_wink:


----------



## nvrs (Apr 30, 2012)

blades said:


> AW32 hydraulic oil will be fine. You will need a 5 gallon pail, might not use all of it, but it is slightly cheaper than buying five separate gallons.



View attachment 236396


So the manual states it should be running aw64 oil. Which is better? From what I gather from various google searches, aw32 is 10w and aw64 is 15w.


----------



## blades (May 1, 2012)

If The manual calls for 15w use that. it gets a little chilly around here at times and the 10w allows easier starting during the cooler temps.
I have no idea who or where their engineering depart employes or location, everything now days is built to a price point/ profit margin. 
I can only relate my personal findings and those of a few others that this old noggin can remember. On my unit the heat build up even in 40 deg temps was severe. You did not want to touch the cylinder as you would get burned. Heat is the enemy of hydro systems and on mine it was in excess. That said, I ran my unit for about 10 years before the rebuild splitting some 10 cord or so a year. Likely a higher use factor than eng. estimates.

Robotic welding has its place, but unless it is checked on a regular basis it will go out of spec and the quality of the weld will be in question. HF is not the only company to become victims of this. I have a very large company just down the road from myself that has a serious problem in the welding (robotic) of various sub assemblies. As yet they have not corrected it, that's ok though as it supplies me with an income repairing the failed assembles. I have contacted them about this several times, returned sectioned pieces as well as pictures to the Eng. dept. Planned obsolescence ? ( these weld fails are on brand new equipment, the sub-assembly oem replacement is a $700 item and not a warranty item most of the time )


----------



## owbguy (May 1, 2012)

I can't believe you had that sitting in your driveway for almost 4 months. I would not have been able to stand that thing taunting me every time I looked at it.


----------



## nvrs (May 1, 2012)

owbguy said:


> I can't believe you had that sitting in your driveway for almost 4 months. I would not have been able to stand that thing taunting me every time I looked at it.



oh it was... just had absolutely no time... thing is, i already had split all the rounds i had with a rental splitter...


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 2, 2012)

nvrs said:


> oh it was... just had absolutely no time... thing is, i already had split all the rounds i had with a rental splitter...


You rented a log splitter? Good grief! :bang:


----------



## nvrs (May 5, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> You rented a log splitter? Good grief! :bang:



Not as bad as it sounds... Sister works for rental place... Cost her ten bucks... Gave her all the long pieces for campfire wood and she was happy. The Ryobi worked great for eucalyptus but sucks for pine and oak.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Mar 18, 2019)

Does anyone know what name ram this is and where I can get seals for? I called harbor freight and they don't make it anymore and don't know anything about the machine . Unreal!


----------



## blades (Mar 18, 2019)

it is a chi-com mfg cylinder from somewhere in that portion of the world, either need to pull it apart and take the seals and wipers to a hyd. cylinder repair shop or take the whole cylinder in. some shops will not work on chi- com mfg cylinders.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Mar 18, 2019)

blades said:


> it is a chi-com mfg cylinder from somewhere in that portion of the world, either need to pull it apart and take the seals and wipers to a hyd. cylinder repair shop or take the whole cylinder in. some shops will not work on chi- com mfg cylinders.


Thanks for the response that's what I'm being told that they don't want to work on them !


----------



## kevin j (Mar 18, 2019)

Take it apart and see what dimensions are. Might be inch sized, but probably metric.

Some cheap cyinders don’t even use piston seals they just have backup washers and orings. cost reduction.

Shops don’t want to mess with them for the same reasons saw shops don’t want to work on an ‘it don’t run’ chinese saw:
because they will get money in parts and labor, find out and tell you that the ID finish or construction is crappy, spend a lot of time finding parts to fit (that they can’t put on the daily order to the Parker rep), then customer is shocked at the diagnostic charge if they don’t fix it, or the repair charge if they do fix it, and really mad when it fails in 4 months due to bad finishes, or due to a totally unrelated failure.

+ = make a few dollars possibly
- = way too many possible downsides for this equation.
= shop doesn’t want to get into that quagmire


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Mar 18, 2019)

kevin j said:


> Take it apart and see what dimensions are. Might be inch sized, but probably metric.
> 
> Some cheap cyinders don’t even use piston seals they just have backup washers and orings. cost reduction.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks appreciate the response!


----------



## Streblerm (Mar 19, 2019)

I bet you could buy a whole new cylinder cheaper than having it rebuilt. Unfortunately that is the world we live in. Any time I have taken a cylinder to a shop for repair that has been the case. Unless it is a really specialized cylinder it probably isn’t worth rebuilding. Usually log splitter cylinders are pretty standard.


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Mar 19, 2019)

Streblerm said:


> I bet you could buy a whole new cylinder cheaper than having it rebuilt. Unfortunately that is the world we live in. Any time I have taken a cylinder to a shop for repair that has been the case. Unless it is a really specialized cylinder it probably isn’t worth rebuilding. Usually log splitter cylinders are pretty standard.





Streblerm said:


> I bet you could buy a whole new cylinder cheaper than having it rebuilt. Unfortunately that is the world we live
> 
> 
> Streblerm said:
> ...





Streblerm said:


> I bet you could buy a whole new cylinder cheaper than having it rebuilt. Unfortunately that is the world we live in. Any time I have taken a cylinder to a shop for repair that has been the case. Unless it is a really specialized cylinder it probably isn’t worth rebuilding. Usually log splitter cylinders are pretty standard.


thanks your right I can get this cylinder on line for $240 delivered not worth rebuilding it!


----------



## Polish hammer (Mar 19, 2019)

I just rebuilt my cylinder for $40 worth of o rings or seals really isn’t that hard at all.. I was nervous to do it but was in same boat if your going to just junk it why not try it’s pretty easy just keep it clean of dirt when putting back together


----------

